# Buy a car in victoria



## xoxo (May 6, 2015)

Hello I don't know if I am on the right forum for this question. I'm looking to buy a new car but my license hasn't converted to a victorian drivers license yet. How to buy a car?Do I have to make a loan first to buy a car?my budget is $25000 maximum. Do they need my valid drivers license for registration? Cos I heard they can use valid ID for registration in yahoo forum😁.What are steps to look at first before consider to buy a car?


----------



## lotus000 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Make sure seller provide u valid roadworthy certificate(RWC). I believe u can register ur can as along as u have valid passport and proof of address like bank statement / utility bill. I believe you can drive the car as along as u have valid international licence. Good luck

Also u can p/u vehicle transfer form at Vic roads or online ( if buying and selling in Victoria )


----------



## xoxo (May 6, 2015)

lotus000 said:


> Hi Make sure seller provide u valid roadworthy certificate(RWC). I believe u can register ur can as along as u have valid passport and proof of address like bank statement / utility bill. I believe you can drive the car as along as u have valid international licence. Good luck Also u can p/u vehicle transfer form at Vic roads or online ( if buying and selling in Victoria )


Thanks Lotu000


----------

